# What's Your Guess?



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

*Posey, Sweet Pea and Fancy*

I have three pregnant does, due any time starting tomorrow. They could even kid as late as the last week of May. What are your guesses?

1) Posey, year old first freshener. Her udder has been HUGE and fairly tight for a couple weeks now. Has had small amount of discharge for two weeks off and on.

2) Sweet Pea, 2 year old second freshener. Started building an udder 2-3 weeks ago, no discharge that I've noticed yet.

3)Fancy, 4 year old, 3rd freshener. Udder not too big yet, have only noticed very small amount of discharge the other night. But she didn't show much sign of impending birth the last time, and had triplets.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, here are the pics.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Posey is in labor! She is laying around kind of moaning, getting up and stretching, pawing the ground and laying down again. How long is it from this point to pushing?


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I looked it up and read that it could be up to 12 hours in this stage for FF. I've been through this with goats many times, but always get nervous about something going wrong! Guess there's no need for worry yet.......


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I do too! She's mainly laying down kind of groaning, but haven't actually noticed contractions or her trying to push.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

And now she's back up stretching and stretching and getting a drink of water! I'm going out for a couple hours and come back and check on her!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been checking on Posey every couple of hours. She is obviously not in active labor, but very close. I think she's very uncomfortable, but it could be tomorrow or the day after before she actually kids. Both Sweet Pea and Fancy are now having slight discharge too! With my luck, all three will kid at the same time!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a little worried about Posey. She doesn't seem to be progressing. When I got home last night, she was laying around moaning, getting up to stretch, get a drink and would paw the ground before laying back down. I don't even know for sure she's actually in labor. She doesn't have any major discharge, and I don't think her water has broken. She's still behaving much like last night, I just have never had a goat be so vocal without being in stage 2 (contractions/pushing). But I've always had Nigerians. Here are pics I just took of Posey. Should I be worried, or is this normal---she's a ff.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

How are her ligs and udder? If she isn't having contractions and there isn't any discharge I would continue to wait. When mine get close they tend to stand around a lot or lay down but then get right back up. Some will baby talk, paw the ground, pee then smell it, but they all tend to distance themselves from the herd.


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Last year was my first time birthing goats and I was stressed lol! I had 2 possible dates for my nubian and I was certain she was going to freshen on the earlier date. I nearly drove myself crazy about it. Everyday I thought she was in early labour...she wasn't...she had her babies on the second date lol! When the 'real' time came there was no doubt! My biggest clues are the ligaments and udder. Once the ligaments are really 'gone' for my goats it happens within 24 hrs..usually 12-18. Good luck! I don't think you need to worry  Most births go off without a hitch


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have several who lay around and moan so loudly that I can hear them at my house. They get like that the last 2-3 weeks.

Females have discharge all the time, even when not pregnant, so that is not always a good way to tell labor.

She may just be very uncomfortable and not in labor.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you both so much! I have trouble figuring out the ligs thing. Her udder is pretty big, but it's been like that for quite awhile. The only discharge is pretty clear-yellowish, and slight. No pushing or contractions yet. She was laying in one spot for hours----that's when I really got scared----but she's been up walking and drinking water, so I think everything is fine. Still moaning, but only when laying down. I know she's terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, lottsagoats1! The moaning is new to me, my Nigerians are pretty quiet all they way through! I did have a pygmy doe that yelled, but that was during the hardest part of labor.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Posey has me stumped! She hasn't eaten at all since Friday morning, so I was sure she would have her kids this weekend. This morning when I went out to feed, there she was, standing with everyone else, and hurried to my "feeding station" and gobbled up her feed! Then she was eating hay with the others, acting like Friday evening and all yesterday never happened! I thought her udder looked bigger, and grabbed a teat to see if it was swollen----milk came out! She spent most of the day acting normal, no moaning, and when I went out a couple hours ago to feed, I felt around her hip area, and I am sure her ligs are gone(I felt another doe to compare). I saw her looking at her side, and she pretty much is staying in the "feeding station", a 6x12 dog kennel with a solid top on it. Maybe kids by morning?


----------



## pearnist (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a pygmy that has been eating like no tomorrow for this is day two. So I know.what you mean there. Sounds like your posey is close. If you can just about touch your fingers around her tailbone she is hours.away! I don't really go by the discharge thing either my pygmys fool me there too. Ligs and sunkin hips where babies have dropped is what I tend to try to go by. Sometimes thats hard too when the won't stop eating  good luck to you.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

In case you didn't see my post in Birthing Announcements, Posey kidded Sunday night. 1 doeling, 1 buckling! The sire is not the big Nubian buck I had Posey and my other Nubian doe with, but my ornery pygmy buck. I have Kinders!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's my pygmy buck, Buddy.


----------



## pearnist (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh!!!!!! Congratulations!!! They are beautiful! I just rescued 2 Kinders a week ago, a mom and maybe 4-6 month old doeling. I had never heard of breed til then. They are beautiful. My pygmy sire name is buddy too lol. I'm still waiting on our mama. Glad everyrhing went ok. Thanks for the post.


----------

